# bluetooth car kit?



## splitpeasoup (Apr 25, 2005)

I am looking for a bluetooth hands free system for my car, want something that's durable and has decent quality. I have been looking at this one: OTTO car kit but I haven't found any reviews, anyone have one? Does it look good to you? Other recommendations?


----------



## splitpeasoup (Apr 25, 2005)

I ended up purchasing the car kit, pretty happy with it. They sent me a promo code when I got it for 15% off the car kit or their MP3 player/headset and free shipping, figured I'd pass that on, it's "FREESHIP".


----------

